# West bay today 2/3/09



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I headed out today around noon for what i hoped was a few small fish for the dinner table.. Trout Dip and Redfish on the halfshell were on my mind.

I came out of highland bayou into jones lake and the water looked perfect for trout.. Not too clear, but clean clean clean.. I love winter waters.

I headed out into the main bay area and cut a drift back towards the ICW.... I had a few small hits, and then a GIANT THUDDDD.

That thud ended up being a 26" trout that was right at 7#s.... I was stoked, although when i saw her.. I thought she was BIGGER lol...released to fight another day

I continued on and had a few small hits and a few lost fish that just came off... I hit another tight spot with some water flow and gota another serious hit... I missed this fish, then threw right back into that spot and had another good fish on.... This one is the one in the picture below.. She was gill hooked and bleeding bad so she went into the livewell for dinner..

I was using my trolling motor, so i circled back out of the current and around again to do that same drift again... I threw back almost into the place where i caught the last fish and SMACK a hard hit and the fish is running on me.. My mind is thinking BIG TROUT, but it ended up being a nice 22" red... The red was kept for the grill tonight before work.

The very next cast I threw a few yards ahead of where I had just caught the red and SMACKKKKKK another solid fish.. This was a trout about 26.5 and a little under 7#s...

Around 1pm the bite just kinda dropped off so i headed towards confederate to fish the drops and see what might happen over there.. I cut several drifts inside the reef and nothing was biting but the oysters... So i headed back in and stopped and tried the earlier spot again for one quick drift.. I hit one trout about 18" and headed back to the house.

I got back in at 230, cleaned the boat and headed to the house to cook Kaylin a nice redfish dinner.. She was up, so ended up taking the pic for me.

All in all a great few hours fishing before work. A total of 7 fish caught. 2 trout and 1 red kept... All fish were caught in an area with alot of water flow , 3 to 4 ft deep on saltwater assasins in Troutranger special...

The water was BEAUTIFUL with a slight SW wind about 10.

Thomas


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

nice report and congrats on the catch!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

man what a pig...bigger than mine lol..thanks for the report and WTG


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report Tom. Also Greens for spoiling your better half with a fresh cooked catch !:brew2:

Gota Luv WB . That is one nice pic of that trout !


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

what a fine fishin' report, gives up details and facts, wtg


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Great detailed report and nice fish, bet they tasted good!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Nice Thomas*

Sounds like another Banner Jones Lake day. WTG!

Marc


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice Report. I hate to think of where I was between 12:00 and 2:30.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

makes for a great day on the water. Thanks for the report and solid fish!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

nice trout thomas!


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*Nice Fish Thomas*

Really good pic too.


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW......What a Great Report! You should host the 610 am show with Capt. Micky!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good trip , fo sho...


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Thomas - was that water moving in or out when you were getting the hits near the bayou or drains? Good Catch by the way!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Good trip! When I have had thoughts about living on the bay I have always known myself well enough to know that when the fishing is good I just wouldn't be able to quit and go to work. I guess it is best that I live up in the drylands so I can't have those impromptu trips.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

WTG Thomas!!!


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

AWESOMe trout!, great report


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*fishwish*

Ol' Jerry's gonna read this and say

"I knew it was going to turn on as soon as I left town".

I hope the weather holds till the end of the week.


----------



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

Excellent report. Congratulations on the catch.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

nice report Thomas and congrats to a great day on the water!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

WTG Thomas! Next time post up the food ****!
--Hop


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Toad of a fish, nice picture and thanks for sharing. Wish I was there, setting here North of Dallas. Sux,s to be land locked.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fish and very nice of you to cook Kaylin dinner


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you for sharing a great report.....


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Your neighbor told me about your fish. Some of us had to work all day. Great catch.


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

lots of SOLID trout!!! great and WTG!!


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice report and fish, I won't tell what a trout ranger special is if you won't. LOL. By the way just how long are your arms? LOL.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Thomas.......What a great day. You and Kaylin are so luck to live where you do. You can go jump on the boat in a moments notice when you see the wind and weather right. I'm sure you're the envy of about 99% of everyone on here. Nice catch.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Man that redfish on the halfshell was GOOD!!! What a nice dinner before going into work. I am soooooo spoiled  I made trout dip while Thomas cooked the redfish....yum yum!! 

Troutranger...yer too funny, LOL


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

you are killing me .. only time I catch fish is when I catchem on sale at the market . .where did you say the spot was ?


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

Great catch and report, betcha had a nice dinner!


----------



## Amstel (Dec 19, 2006)

What a great report. If this report doesn't get me out fishing this weekend nothing will.
Thanks


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Driftin' N. Deere tomorrow...heard wind will pic up tho. Nice Pig.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fishing Thomas


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

Always enjoy your reports and pictures. Very nice catch!


----------

